# cannot access ONE webpage: facebook REALLY STRANGE BUG PLEASE HELP



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's my situation:

I cannot access the website facebook.com with any browser on my computer. I can however access login.facebook.com, _university_.facebook.com etc... as well as any other web page in the world. Any browser that I use will have this problem. It is not the internet provider because I have had 2 (in 2 different countries) and the problem persists.

I never had this problem before, but started to notice this after I installed a free firewall around 6 months ago. (yeah dumb mistake on my part) I uninstalled it after a day and luckily there were no viruses.

It seems to me that the firewall didn't completely uninstall correctly and something is left over that prevents me from ever going on the site.

Tried reverting registry to a previous saved copy but to no avail.
There are also no additional exe's that im aware of that might belong to the firewall running.

so basically:
This problem is localized on my computer and is independent of browsers and isps. I can use facebook, but anytime when I am redirected to the main directory facebook.com/...., it will show "this page cannot be loaded". I do not have any viruses or malware whatsoever and keep my system clean. Also it's been 6 months and if it were a virus, then it sucks.

please help, this problem is driving me nuts! if you use facebook, then you'd know that this means I can't add any apps and lose certain key functionality with the site.

*ps i know this isn't a life threatening issue, but ive never seen a problem like this in my life and its getting on my nerves.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello have you checked in your host files or the blocked sites in your browser


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

no, I have no websites blocked on any of my browsers.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

are you at school college or work ??
Is the site being blocked by IT dept ..

I have to ask sorry


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

no, not behind anything at all. except this one specific block of course.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

What firewall are you using now please?
Whch firewall did you install?

Have you checked your hosts file?

Windows NT/2000/XP/Vista: %SystemRoot%\system32\drivers\etc\


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

open a command window and type: ping www.facebook.com
If there is a reply, what IP address is it?
(It is 127.0.0.1 on my kid's PC)


----------



## bicycle bill (Jul 11, 2003)

See where this URL will take you.

http://www.facebookfromschool.com


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks for the replies. I pinged it and I recieve replies from the site, at 127.0.0.1 packets sent 4, recieved 4...etc

I've tried proxies in the past, but certain scripts on the page don't run on proxies, so it defeats the purpose . 

I have no idea what firewall. a piece of crap free one...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*S*tart, *R*un, *NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS.*

Select all and copy and paste to a message here.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

1mike12 said:


> thanks for the replies. I pinged it and I recieve replies from the site, at 127.0.0.1 packets sent 4, recieved 4...etc


It looks like your Dad followed the advice I posted here a couple of weeks ago about blocking facebook.


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

this issue has nothing to do with the network. I pretty much "run" this network. Nobody is blocking me because it's my own house. my network is comp, xbox 360, router> modem > internet. that's it. I'm not some high school kid being blocked by the teachers, Im not some guy at work on the companies network; it's just me, at home, with one page blocked. I thought I didn't need to emphasize this seeing as I said only ONE page is blocked and I've used TWO ISP's. Thanks john will, I'll see what I find.


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, here it is. I think this I'm getting really close to figuring this out. ok, not really, but the fact that facebook is listed means something. So what does this mean?

# Copyright (c) 1993-2006 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost
::1 localhost
127.0.0.1 ad.de.doubleclick.net
127.0.0.1 ct.iac-online.de
127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

127.0.0.1 www.facebook.com is why you are blocked. The hosts file tells Windows the IP address for facebook.com is 127.0.0.1 (your computer), so it does not need to use DNS to look it up.

Just delete that line and save the file.


----------



## 1mike12 (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys are tech gods. wow. thank you so much!


----------



## masoncu (Feb 9, 2008)

i also cannot access the "facebook" 
i typed on command window "ping www.facebook.com" then
"69.63.176.11" is the address.. (i am in Turkey by the way)

and i run "NOTEPAD c:\Windows\system32\drivers\etc\HOSTS" then

"# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost"

now, what can do?


----------



## masoncu (Feb 9, 2008)

nobody can help me.. ok thanks than..


----------

